

The Healthy Programmer - jhund
http://healthyprog.com

======
jhund
This product is relevant to me in two ways:

* I am a programmer and I care about my health * I am a startup founder and I am impressed with the package Joe Kutner provides: A book, a website and a (free) IOS app with lots of resources and features.

Slashdot has a review of the book:
[http://books.slashdot.org/story/13/08/12/1239250/book-
review...](http://books.slashdot.org/story/13/08/12/1239250/book-review-the-
healthy-programmer)

